# early D & D computer game



## chickenmommy (Aug 24, 2004)

Years ago........late 80's early 90's......we had a D & D game that had no graphics whatsoever. It consisted of a blank room and you were an "X" that moved throughout the floor trying to pick up tools, etc. to go slay the dragon. There were different floors that you graduated to. There were invisible walls in the blank rooms and doors so we took graph paper and mapped out every floor because each time you shut down the game you had to start over so maps sped up the re-start process. 
Anyone familiar with this game and know where I could find one?

I know, today's games are soooo much better. I kind of like the lack of monster visual of this game, though. They're there, but they were symbols. 

I guess I'm getting old and nostalgic.


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

Google 'nethack' or 'roguelike' - there are numerous (almost infinite) variations, and devotees continue to maintain and develop these games. I've even done some myself


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Wizardry?


----------



## chickenmommy (Aug 24, 2004)

Thanks, I'll poke around some more


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

Something similar was the Colossal Cave adventure game. If you want to give it a go check out http://xyzzy.com/


----------

